# Zeichenübungen mit Java



## P333T (26. Nov 2012)

hat jemand lust mir ein bisschen bei diesen Übungen zu unterstützen? 
Ich verstehe da rein garnichts, mein Lehrer kann mir aber auch nicht helfen, da ich einfach kein bildliches Vorstellungsvermögen habe !


----------



## Marcinek (26. Nov 2012)

Was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## Trolllllll (26. Nov 2012)

Ich glaube er sucht jemanden der Ihm die Aufgaben, welche, sehr anschaulich gestaltet sind, lösst, was eigendlich alles andere als schwere ist, da alles was man dafür braucht, außer der code für die schleifen, steht ;-)
Also hier die benötigte Hilfe

```
for (int i=0;i<GRENZE;i++){

}
```
oder

```
int i=0;
while (i<GRENZE){
i++;

}
```


----------



## Helgon (26. Nov 2012)

P333T hat gesagt.:


> hat jemand lust mir ein bisschen bei diesen Übungen zu unterstützen?
> Ich verstehe da rein garnichts, mein Lehrer kann mir aber auch nicht helfen, da ich einfach kein bildliches Vorstellungsvermögen habe !



Wenn dein Lehrer dir nicht helfen kann und dus dir nicht vorstellen kannste haste eben das Falsche Fach gewählt.


----------



## Trolllllll (27. Nov 2012)

Scheinbar hat er es doch alleine geschaft, schon 9 minuten nach dem Post war es für ihn uninteressant, und er hat auf die Antworten nicht reagiert und zwar den ganzen Tag lang nicht


----------

